
We Compiled a Golang Database in the Browser Using WebAssembly - jinqueeny
https://pingcap.com/blog/how-we-compiled-a-golang-database-in-the-browser-using-webassembly/
======
jinqueeny
Want to make your own Golang apps run in a browser? Here’s what we learned ...

We had a lot of fun—and learned a lot—from our little adventure at TiDB
Hackathon 2019. If you want to make your own Golang applications run in a
browser, here are some suggestions:

As [WebAssembly Weekly - Issue
#100]([https://wasmweekly.news/issue-100/](https://wasmweekly.news/issue-100/))
mentioned, "WebAssembly support for Go applications is very much in its
infancy.” For example, Golang hasn't fully supported WASI, and goleveldb
doesn’t support Wasm/js. Be discreet before you go too deep, and clearly
understand the use cases for your application.

Make sure your application doesn't have third-party platform-specific
dependencies that can’t be compiled to Wasm.

Browsers don’t allow port listening and file operations, so you’ll have to
work around those limitations.

